# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Stirrups /post supports for 175mm timber posts

## GavMan

Hi ladies and gents,
I'm extending the old ladies deck from an L shaped landing to a 5.4x5.4 deck and at the same time installing a clear poly patio roof over it.
The extension requires 4 new piers and I have sourced some well priced 175x175 hardwood posts that will do the job but I cannot for the life of me find heavy duty stirrups to fit them. It's quite high on a hill and as the far corner peir will be extending all the way up as a roof support I need the high wind/cyclone type or simar but the largest I can find is 150mm.
What are your thoughts on just checking out 12.5m out of each side of the posts?
I don't want to go any smaller on the posts as the bearer will need to be recessed into the long post and I don't want to lose anymore thickness being a 4.5m height.  
Thanks

----------


## julianx

For big posts we usually get Tee shaped post supports, cut a slot down the centre of the post slide the vertical leg of the support in and use cup head bolts through the post and tee bracket. We generally get them custom fabricated and hot dipped, however I have seen some pretty substantial ones at some of the decent building supply stores.
175x175 hardwood!...Glad it's not me standing them, should look awesome tho.

----------


## GavMan

Thanks I saw those, do you still raise them 75mm before bolting?  
Do you think 175mm is Overkill? 
Only the corner post is extended to the roof the others are only 1.5m high supporting the bearers.
The existing peirs are 240x240 brick so it just seemed like not enough to only go 135mm posts or less, and pine..  
That post will be attached to the bearer, rim joist, balustrade on both sides and then notched for a 240mm crossbeam. That crossbeam will span across to to existing roof so there's a bit of load on it as the roof is 5.4x5.4 and 4.5m off the ground. 
This is the biggest project I've done, and it's a bit of a bastard as the existing deck framework is a bit all over the shop, so any advi_c_e is most welcome

----------


## Marc

175 post is just fine and will look great. Get the stirrups fabricated by a welder or blacksmith. Ask them to make it in 150x6 or even 150x8mm flat bar and copy the high wind H shaped one. Call Edcon steel for a local workshop that can make them  https://www.edconsteel.com.au/
Take them for hot dip galvanize to https://www.sydgal.com/ they don't mind small jobs.

----------

